# NYC to bear mtn?



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I am a regular rider (solo most of the time) from Jersey City to Nyack and sometimes more north. Last weekend I went by Bear Mountain bridge and back in 6 hrs of ride time with 20 min of total stops for food,water, restroom stops.

Is there any group/club rides or riders go from NYC to bear mtn on weekends? I remember reading somewhere that there is a group that leaves Central park on wekends. May be I could hook up by GW.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

*The ride to Bear Mountain is a NYC staple*

Both the Five Boro Bike Club (http://www.5bbc.org/) and the NY Cycle Club (http://www.nycc.org/) will have organized rides to Bear Mountain.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

*Bear Mtn ride this Sunday*

See nycc.org for more details. It leaves at 8am on Sunday, A19 pace.


----------



## scolmena (Jan 19, 2006)

Some office buddies are organizing a ride from Battery Park to Bear Mtn. and back. They figure 110 miles. There are some Westchester riders that are looking to do the ride up and over instead of returning to the city. The more the merrier. Oh yeah, just normal weekend riders that are probably looking to avg. 15 mph. 

Will post more if anyone interested.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

What time do you plan on leaving in the morning? Let me know when by PM'ing me.


----------

